# St Edward's home for boys, Coleshill, May 2011



## TranKmasT (May 19, 2011)

​This report is the last part of a trilogy for me. In November last I ploughed through a few forums to see what I could find, fairly local and do an explore. I'd read quite a few archived reports on St Edward's which looked interesting so decided to give it a go.​​When I got to Coleshil I was immediately distracted by the first building I saw which turned out to be [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16949"]*St Mary's*[/ame] .Four hours later and I'd run out of time, St Edward's never got a look in so I planned a return. 

It took longer than I liked to do a re visit. February this year infact but again I got distracted. This time by [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17794"]*St Joseph's*[/ame] Not as good as St Mary's, pretty trashed but worth a look. Partner in tow. When we came out I had a quick look around the perimeter of St Edward's but unfortunately it looked pretty tight. We went home.


Third time lucky I returned this month and managed to get in. Slightly more of technical entry than I'm used too.​


> The Birmingham Diocesan Rescue Society for the Protection of Homeless and Friendless Catholic Children was established in 1902 with Father Hudson as its first Secretary and Administrator. Father Hudson remained in Coleshill from 1898 until 1934. During that time the work of the Rescue Society grew, in particular the children’s homes. Its expansion included St. Vincent’s, a home for working boys in Moseley Road Birmingham, St. Edwards Boys Home, St George’s and St. James’ Cottage Homes for boys and St Gerard’s hospital for children in Coleshill. St. Gerard’s was the result of Father Hudson’s vision for a purpose built infirmary, not just for the boys of St. Edwards but for those from all Catholic homes in the Diocese and the Catholic children from the workhouse hospitals. Two new schools were established in Coleshill through the Society. Father Hudson’s devotion to the children, his patience, energy and great administrative skills guided this development and the Rescue Society became known colloquially as Father Hudson’s Homes
> ​


*Father Hudson Society*















. 












. 














Agasville.








. 












. 












. 












. 












. 












. 







​


----------



## TranKmasT (May 19, 2011)

*continued.........*

*Continued*






News of the World from 1962























. 












. 







. 







. 









*Thanks for looking.*​


----------



## lost (May 19, 2011)

Great shots, I particularly like the laundry racks. I've seen similar ones at a laundry which hasn't been used for about 80 years.

I went here at night last year but it looks much more appealing in the daylight.


----------



## podman (May 19, 2011)

cracking set of pics - liked this a lot


----------



## MD (May 19, 2011)

nice shots 
shame the cross isnt still up


----------



## night crawler (May 19, 2011)

Good stuff that , reminds me of an Asylum near me.


----------



## sj9966 (May 19, 2011)

Good stuff and well done getting in. It's pretty tight now since they breezed blocked up the traditional access.


----------



## urban phantom (May 19, 2011)

Great work i like the look of this place thanks for shareing


----------



## Goldie87 (May 19, 2011)

Nice pics, doesn't look like too much has changed over the past few years. I see my name is still there lol


----------



## Em_Ux (May 20, 2011)

Looks like it was worth the wait!
Fantastic shots...thanks for sharing


----------



## TranKmasT (May 20, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice pics, doesn't look like too much has changed over the past few years. I see my name is still there lol



Oh yes, I see it. I also like adding my name to the urbex hall of fame in a non permanent manner. 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## jack.plug (May 20, 2011)

*Sr Edwards home for boys*

Absolutely fascinating, some awsome shots there. Its such a shame places with such history and atmosphere have to suffer at the hands of idiots, I've never understood it and never will...gaining pleasure from causing damage to something....no still can't see it.


----------



## cuboard (May 30, 2011)

one of the best reports ive seen for a while, this place looks sick and well worth a visit! nice one mate


----------



## woodhouse (Oct 21, 2021)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice pics, doesn't look like too much has changed over the past few years. I see my name is still there lol


Anyone Remember Michael woodhouse from St Edwards Boys Home in the 1950s / 60s


----------



## Hayman (Oct 21, 2021)

Now, that's what I call an AGA!


----------



## Hayman (Oct 21, 2021)

jack.plug said:


> *Sr Edwards home for boys*
> 
> Absolutely fascinating, some awsome shots there. Its such a shame places with such history and atmosphere have to suffer at the hands of idiots, I've never understood it and never will...gaining pleasure from causing damage to something....no still can't see it.


John Betjeman put vandalism down to jealousy: those who haven't the ability to do make worthwhile destroy what others have made.


----------



## Andrew Jarman Witty (Nov 12, 2021)

That w


podman said:


> cracking set of pics - liked this a lot


That was my home from 1948 to 1953.left there for Australia. 81 years of age now still kicking Andrew Jarman Witty.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 12, 2021)

Andrew Jarman Witty said:


> That w
> 
> That was my home from 1948 to 1953.left there for Australia. 81 years of age now still kicking Andrew Jarman Witty.


Wow!


----------



## Hayman (Nov 12, 2021)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Wow!


Did you go to Oz as a child or adult? Even as a £10 Pom? I trust you fared better than some of the children sent out as real or supposed orphans. I have mainly good memories of my two years working and travelling round Oz and NZ in the late 1970s.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Nov 13, 2021)

Andrew Jarman Witty said:


> That w
> 
> That was my home from 1948 to 1953.left there for Australia. 81 years of age now still kicking Andrew Jarman Witty.


 If you feel able to post a few reminiscences of the place to put some context on it, it would be awesome. Obviously if the memories are painful, then unless you think it would be cathartic, consider the question unasked.


----------



## sadlerwells (Nov 13, 2021)

Andrew Jarman Witty said:


> That w
> 
> That was my home from 1948 to 1953.left there for Australia. 81 years of age now still kicking Andrew Jarman Witty.


Gosh, the photos must bring back memories!


----------



## greghartigan (May 16, 2022)

woodhouse said:


> Anyone Remember Michael woodhouse from St Edwards Boys Home in the 1950s / 60s


Which house were you in? I was in st Vincent’s 1969 to 1981


----------

